# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  رمـــــــــــضـــــــــــــــان

## samoora

شهـــــــــــــــــــر رمضـــــــــــــــــــــــان


وجوب صيامه :



 قال تعالى 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ 

آية 183 البقرة



 وقال 

شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ 

آية 185 البقرة


 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بنى الإسلام على خمس شهادة ألا اله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصيام رمضان وحج البيت



وقد فرض صيام رمضان يوم الاثنين لليلتين خلتا من شعبان من السنة الثانية للهجرة



فضل رمضان :



 عن ابى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لما حضر رمضان 

قد جاءكم شهر مبارك افترض عليكم صيامه تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم وتغل فيه الشياطين ، فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم

رواه احمد والنسائى والبيهقى


 عن أبى هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

رواه البخارى ومسلم


 عن ابى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ، ورمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر 

رواه مسلم


عن ابى هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله عز وجل 


كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لى وأنا أجزى به، والصيام جنة فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب ولا يجهل، فإن شاتمه أحد او قاتله فليقل إني صائم مرتين والذي نفس محمد بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله يوم القيامة من ريح المسك. وللصائم فرحتان يفرحهما : إذا أفطر فرح بفطره ، وإذا لقى ربه فرح بصومه

رواه أحمد ومسلم والنسائي


 عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ، يقول الصيام أي رب منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه. ويقول القرآن "منعته النوم بالليل ، فشفعني فيه فيشفعان

رواه أحمد بسند صحيح


 عن سهل بن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

إن للجنة بابا يقال له الريان ، يقال يوم القيامة : أين الصائمون ؟ فإذا دخل آخرهم أغلق ذلك الباب

رواه البخاري ومسلم



اركان الصوم :



للصيام ركنان :

 الركن الأول الإمساك عن المفطرات من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس لقوله تعالى 

فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل

آية 187 البقرة


 الركن الثاني النية لقوله تعالى 

وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين 

آية 5 البينة

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

إنما الأعمال بالنيات ، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى

ولابد أن تكون قبل الفجر من كل ليلة من ليالي رمضان لحديث حفصة قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

من لم يجمع الصيام قبل الفجر ، فلا صيام له

رواه أحمد وأصحاب السنن

ويجمع من الإجماع وهو إحكام النية والعزيمة

وتصح النية فى اى جزء من الليل ، ولا يشترط التلفظ بها فإنها عمل قلبي ، لا دخل للسان فيه ، فإن حقيقتها القصد إلى الفعل امتثالا لأمر الله تعالى ، وطلبا لوجهه الكريم

فمن تسحر بالليل ، قاصدا الصيام ، تقربا إلى الله بهذا الإمساك ، فهو ناوٍ

ومن عزم على الكف عن المفطرات ، أثناء النهار ، مخلصا لله ، فهو ناوٍ كذلك وإن لم يتسحر



رخصة الفطر :




 من له رخصة الفطر وتجب عليه الفدية 

الشيخ الكبير

المرأة العجوز

المريض الذي لا يرجى برؤه

أصحاب الأعمال الشاقة الذين لا يجدون متسعا من الرزق فى غير هذا العمل الشاق

فإذا كان الصيام يجهدهم ويشق عليهم مشقة شديدة فى جميع فصول السنة فيرخص لهم الفطر على أن يطعموا كل يوم مسكينا

وعند ابن عمر ، وابن عباس أن الحبلى والمرضع إذا خافتا على أنفسهما وأولادهما أفطرتا ويكون ذلك بالتجربة أو بإخبار الطبيب الثقة أو بغلبة الأمر ، وعليهما الفدية ، ولا قضاء عليهما



 من له رخصة الفطر ويجب عليه القضاء 

المريض الذي يرجى برؤه

المسافر

والمرض المبيح للفطر هو المرض الشديد الذي يزيد بالصوم أو يخشى تأخر برئه

وعن السفر قال حمزة الأسلمى : يا رسول الله ، أجد منى قوة على الصوم فى السفر فهل على جناح ؟ فقال

هى رخصة من الله تعالى فمن أخذ بها فحسن ، ومن أحب أن يصوم فلا جناح عليه

رواه مسلم


 من يجب عليه الفطر والقضاء معا 

الحائض

النفساء

ويحرم عليهما الصيام وإذا صاما لا يصح الصوم ، ويقع باطلا ، وعليهما القضاء

عن عائشة قالت كنا نحيض على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنؤمر بقضاء الصوم ، ولا نؤمر بقضاء الصلاة


يوم الشك :



عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

لا تقدموا صوم رمضان بيوم ولا يومين ، إلا أن يكون صوم يصومه رجل ، فليصم ذلك اليوم

رواه الجماعة

أى منهى عن صيام يوم الشك ولكن إن صامه لموافقته عادة له جاز له الصيام بدون كراهة



آداب الصيام :

 السحور 

عن أنس رضى الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

تسحروا فإن السحور بركة

رواه البخاري ومسلم


 وعن المقدام بن معد يكرب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

عليكم بهذا السحور فإنه الغذاء المبارك

رواه النسائي

وسبب البركة أنه يقوي الصائم وينشطه ويهون عليه الصيام.

ويتحقق السحور بكثير الطعام وقليله ولو بجرعة ماء

ووقت السحور من منتصف الليل إلى طلوع الفجر والمستحب تأخيره

عن زيد بن ثابت قال

تسحرنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قمنا إلى الصلاة ، قلت كم كان قدر ما بينهما ؟ قال خمسين آية

رواه البخارى ومسلم


 تعجيل الفطر 

يستحب للصائم تعجيل الفطر متى تحقق غروب الشمس

عن سهل بن سعد : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

لا يزال الناس بخير ، ما عجلوا الفطر

رواه البخارى ومسلم

عن أنس رضى الله عنه قال

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفطر على رطبات قبل ان يصلى ، فإن لم تكن فعلى تمرات ، فإن لم تكن ، حسا حسوات ( أى شرب) من ماء

رواه أبو داود والحاكم والترمذى


 الدعاء عند الفطر وأثناء الصيام 

عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

إن للصائم عند فطره دعوة ما ترد

رواه ابن ماجه


وثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول

ذهب الظمأ ، وابتلت العروق ، وثبت الأجر إن شاء الله تعالى

وروى مرسلا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول

اللهم لك صمت وعلى رزقك أفطرت

روى الترمذي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

ثلاثة لا ترد دعوتهم : الصائم حتى يفطر ، والإمام العادل ، والمظلوم

ويستفاد منه استحباب الدعاء طول مدة الصيام


 الكف عما يتنافى مع الصيام 

ليس الصيام مجرد إمساك عن الأكل والشرب بل ينبغي على الصائم ان يتحفظ من الأعمال التى تخدش صومه حتى ينتفع بالصيام وتحصل التقوى وتحدث المنفعة بتهذيب النفس وتعويدها الخير

عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

ليس الصيام من الأكل والشرب ، إنما الصيام من اللغو والرفث ، فإن سابك أحد ، أو جهل عليك ، فقل إني صائم إني صائم

رواه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم

عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه

رواه الجماعة إلا مسلما

وعنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

رب صائم ليس له من صيامه إلا الجوع ،ورب قائم ليس له من قيامه إلا السهر

رواه النسائى وابن ماجه والحاكم.


 السواك 

ويستحب للصائم أن يتسوك أثناء الصيام ، ولا فرق بين أول النهار وآخره وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتسوك وهو صائم



 الجود ومدارسة القرآن 

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : 

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن

رواه البخاري

وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة (أي في الإسراع والعموم)



 الاجتهاد في العبادة في العشر الأواخر 

عن عائشة رضى الله عنها 

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل العشر الأواخر أحيى الليل وأيقظ أهله وشد المئزر

رواه البخارى ومسلم

وفى رواية لمسلم كان يجتهد في العشر الأواخر ما لا يجتهده فى غيره

----------


## samoora

مباحات الصيام :



 نزول الماء والانغماس فيه 

لما رواه أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه حدثه فقال

رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصب على رأسه الماء وهو صائم من العطش أو من الحر

رواه احمد ومالك وأبو داود

فإن دخل الماء في جوف الصائم من غير قصد فصومه صحيح



 الاكتحال 

والقطرة ونحوهما مما يدخل العين سواء أوجد طعمه في حلقه أو لم يجده لأن العين ليست منفذا إلى الجوف


 القبلة 

لمن قدر على ضبط نفسه ثبت عن عائشة رضى الله عنها قالت

كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبل وهو صائم ويباشر وهو صائم وكان أملككم لإربه

ولا فرق بين الشاب والشيخ فى ذلك والاعتبار بتحريك الشهوة وخوف الإنزال فإن حركت الشهوة كرهت وإن لم تحركها لم تكره والأولى تركها

وهى سواء قبل الخد أو الفم أو غيرهما

وهكذا المباشرة باليد والمعانقة لهما حكم القبلة


 الحقنة 


مطلقا سواء كانت للتغذية أم لغيرها وسواء كانت بالعروق أو تحت الجلد فإنها وإن وصلت للجوف فإنها تصل إليه من غير المنفذ المعتاد


 الحجامة 

وهى اخذ الدم من الرأس

فقد احتجم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو صائم إلا إذا كانت تضعف الصائم فإنها تكره له



 المضمضة والاستنشاق 

إلا انه تكره المبالغة فيهما

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

فإذا استنشقت فأبلغ إلا أن تكون صائما

رواه أصحاب السنن


 مباحات أخرى 

بلع الريق

غبار الطريق

غربلة الدقيق والنخامة ونحو ذلك

أن يذوق الطعام الخل والشئ الذى يريد شراءه

ومضغ الطعام للوليد كما قال البعض اذا لم يدخل منه شئ للجوف

شم الروائح الطيبة

ويباح للصائم أن يأكل ويشرب ويجامع حتى يطلع الفجر 

ويباح للصائم أن يصبح جنبا

والحائض والنفساء إذا انقطع الدم من الليل جاز لهما تأخير الغسل إلى الصبح وأصبحتا صائمتين ثم عليهما التطهر للصلاة 



مبطلات الصيام :

 الأكل والشرب عمدا 

فإن كان ناسيا أو مخطئا أو مكرها فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة

عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

من نسى وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه

رواه الجماعة


وعنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

من افطر فى رمضان ناسيا فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة

رواه الدراقطنى والبيهقى والحاكم



عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

إن الله وضع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه

رواه ابن ماجه والطبرانى والحاكم


 القئ عمدا 


فإن غلبه القئ فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة

عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

من ذرعه القئ فليس له قضاء ومن استقاء عمدا فليقض

رواه احمد وابو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه وابن حبان والدراقطنى والحاكم

وذرعه بمعنى غليه ، واستقاء بمعنى تعمد القئ بشم ما يقيئه أو بإدخال يده


 الحيض والنفاس 

ولو فى اللحظة الأخيرة قبل غروب الشمس وهذا مما اجمع عليه العلماء


 الاستنماء 

فإن كان سببه مجرد النظر نهارا فى رمضان لا يبطل الصيام ولا يجب فيه شئ

وكذلك المذى لا يؤثر فى الصوم قل أو كثر



 تناول ما لا يتغذى به 

من المنفذ المعتاد إلى الجوف مثل تعاطى الملح الكثير فهذا يفطر في قول عامة أهل العلم


 من نوى الفطر 

إذا نوى الفطر وهو صائم بطل الصوم وان لم يتناول مفطرا لأن النية من اركان الصيام ونقضها متعمدا ينقض الصيام لا محالة


 الظن بغروب الشمس أو عدم طلوع الفجر 

إذا آكل أو شرب أو جامع ظانا غروب الشمس أو عدم طلوع الفجر ففيه خلاف فعليه القضاء عند جمهور العلماء ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة

وذهب البعض إلى ان صومه صحيح ولا قضاء عليه



قيام رمضان :




 مشروعية قيام رمضان 

قيام رمضان (صلاة التراويح) سنة للرجال والنساء تؤدى بعد صلاة العشاء وقبل الوتر ركعتين ركعتين ويستمر وقتها إلى آخر الليل

روى الجماعة عن أبى هريرة قال:

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرغب فى قيام رمضان من غير أن يأمر فيه بعزيمة فيقول 

من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

ورووا إلا الترمذى عن عائشة قالت:

صلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى المسجد فصلى بصلاته ناس كثير ثم صلى من القابلة فكثروا، ثم اجتمعوا من الليلة الثالثة فلم يخرج إليهم فلما أصبح قال 

قد رأيت صنيعكم فلم يمنعنى من الخروج إليكم إلا أني خشيت أن تفرض عليكم



 عدد ركعاته 

روى الجماعة عن عائشة أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان يزيد فى رمضان ولا فى غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة

ورى ابن خزيمة وابن حبان فى صحيحيهما عن جابر: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بهم ثمانى ركعات والوتر

وهذا هو المسنون (8 ركعات بخلاف الوتر) الوارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يصح عنه شيء غير ذلك



 الجماعة فيه 

قيام رمضان يجوز أن يصلى فى جماعة كما يجوز أن يصلى على انفراد ، ولكن صلاته جماعة فى المسجد أفضل عند الجمهور وقد تقدم ما يفيد أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بالمسلمين جماعة ولم يداوم على الخروج خشية أن يفرض عليهم ثم كان أن جمعهم عمر هلى إمام 


 القراءة فيه 

ليس فى القراءة فى قيام رمضان شيء مسنون 

وورد عن السلف أنهم كانوا يقرؤون المائتين ويعتمدون على العصي من طول القيام ، ولا ينصرفون إلا قبيل بزوغ الفجر فيستعجلون الخدم بالطعام مخافة أن يطلع عليهم. قال القاضى لا يستحب النقصان من ختمة في الشهر ليسمع الناس جميع القرآن ، ولا يزيد على ختمه كراهية المشقة على من خلفه، والتقدير بحال الناس أولى 



قضاء رمضان :



لا يجب قضاء رمضان على الفور بل يجب وجوبا موسعا في أى وقت وكذلك الكفارة

فقد صح عن عائشة أنها كانت تقضى ما عليها من رمضان في شعبان ولم تكن تقضيه فورا عند قدرتها على القضاء

والقضاء مثل الأداء بمعنى ان من ترك اياما يقضيها دون ان يزيد عليها

ولا يلزم القضاء في أيام متتابعة فمن الممكن القضاء في أيام متتابعات أو غير متتابعات

ومن مات وعليه صيام فيستحب على الولي أن يصوم عن الميت

عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما

أن رجلا جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله إن أمي ماتت وعليها صيام شهر أفأقضيه عنها فقال

لو كان على أمك دين أكنت قاضيه؟ قال نعم قال فدين الله أولى أن يقضى

رواه أحمد وأصحاب السنن

----------


## samoora

ليلة القدر :



هى أفضل ليالي السنة

 قال تعالى 

(إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ (1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ (3

آيات 1-3 القدر

أى العمل فيها من الصلاة والتلاوة والذكر خير من العمل في ألف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر


ويستحب طلبها فى العشر الأواخر من رمضان فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجتهد في طلبها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان وكان إذا دخل العشر الأواخر أحيا الليل أيقظ أهله وشد المئزر أى اعتزل النساء واشتد في العبادة



وللعلماء آراء في تعيين هذه الليلة

منهم من يرى أنها ليلة الحادي والعشرين

منهم من يرى أنها ليلة الثالث والعشرين

منهم من يرى أنها ليلة الخامس والعشرين

منهم من يرى أنها ليلة التاسع والعشرين

ومنهم من قال إنها تنتقل في ليالي الوتر من العشر الأواخر

وأكثرهم على أنها ليلة السابع والعشرين



 عن أبى هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم م ذنبه

رواه البخاري ومسلم


 عن عائشة رضى الله عنها قالت

قلت يا رسول الله أرأيت إن علمت أى ليلة ليلة القدر ما أقول فيها قال 

قولى اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني

رواه أحمد وابن ماجه والترمذى


الإعتكاف :



كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف في كل رمضان عشرة أيام فلما كان العام الذي قبض فيه اعتكف عشرين يوما

رواه البخاري وأبو داود وابن ماجه


والمقصود بالاعتكاف لزوم المسجد والإقامة فيه بنية التقرب إلى الله عز وجل

ومتى دخل المعتكف المسجد ينوي التقرب إلى الله بالمكث فيه صار معتكفا حتى يخرج فإن نوى إعتكاف العشر الأواخر من رمضان فإنه يدخل معتكفه قبل غروب الشمس

*** عن أبى سعيد أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال

من كان اعتكف معي فليعتكف العشر الأواخر

ومن اعتكف العشر الأواخر من رمضان فإنه يخرج بعد غروب الشمس آخر يوم من الشهر ومن العلماء من يرى أنه يستحب أن يبقى بالمسجد حتى يخرج إلى صلاة العيد



ويستحب للمعتكف أن يكثر من نوافل العبادات ويشغل نفسه بالصلاة وتلاوة القرآن والتسبيح والتحميد والتهليل والتكبير والاستغفار والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعاء

ونحو ذلك من الطاعات التي تقرب إلى الله تعالى وتصل المرء بخالقه جل ذكره ويدخل فى ذلك قراءة كتب التفسير والحديث وقراءة سير الأنبياء والصالحين وغيرها من كتب الفقه والدين

يستحب للمعتكف أن يتخذ خباء فى صحن المسجد اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

ويكره له أن يشغل نفسه بما لا يعنيه كما يكره له الإمساك عن الكلام ظنا منه أن ذلك يقربه لله تعالى



ويباح للمعتكف

الخروج لتوديع أهله

ترجيل الشعر وحلق الرأس وتقليم الأظافر وتنظيف البدن ولبس احسن الثياب والتطيب

الخروج للحاجة التي لابد منها

الأكل والشرب والنوم فى المسجد

عقد العقود بالمسجد كعقد النكاح وعقد البيع والشراء



ويبطل الاعتكاف بالأفعال الآتية


الخروج من المسجد عمدا لغير الحاجة

الوطء

الحيض أو النفاس

الردة


زكاة الفطر :



زكاة الفطر هى الزكاة التى تجب بالفطر من رمضان وهى واجبة على كل فرد من المسلمين صغير أو كبير، ذكر أو أنثى، حر أو عبد

روى البخاري ومسلم عن عمر رضى الله عنهما قال : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر صاعا من تمر ،أو صاعا من شعير، على العبد ، والحر ، والذكر ، والأنثى ، والصغير ، والكبير، من المسلمين 



 حكمتها 

شرعت زكاة الفطر فى شعبان من السنة الثانية للهجرة لتكون طهرة (تطهيرا) للصائم مما عسى أن يكون وقع فيه من اللغو (ما لا فائدة فيه من القول أو الفعل) والرفث (فاحش الكلام) ، ولتكون عونا للفقراء والمعوزين

روى أبو داود ، وابن ماجه ، والدارقطني عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما قال : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث وطعمة للمساكين ، من أداها قبل الصلاة فهى زكاة مقبولة ، ومن أداها بعد الصلاة فهى صدقة من الصدقات 



 على من تجب 

تجب على الحر المسلم المالك لمقدار صاع يزيد عن قوته وقوت عياله يوما وليلة 

وتجب عليه عن نفسه وعمن تلزمه نفقته ، كزوجته ، وأبنائه ، وخدمه الذين يتولى أمورهم ويقوم بالإنفاق عليهم 



قدرها 
الواجب فى صدقة الفطر صاع من القمح أو الشعير أو التمر أو الزبيب أو الأقط (اللبن المجفف الذى لم ينزع زبدته) أو الأرز أو الذرة أو نحو ذلك مما يعتبر قوتا 

والصاع هو أربعة أمداد ، والمد حفنة بكفى الرجل المعتدل الكفين ويساوى قدحا وثلث قدح أو قدحين 



 متى تجب 
اتفق الفقهاء على أنها تجب فى آخر رمضان واختلفوا فى تحديد الوقت ، الذى تجب فيه 

قال الثورى ، وأحمد ، وإسحق ، والشافعى فى الجديد ، وإحدى الروايتين عن مالك: إن وقت وجوبها ، غروب الشمس ، ليلة الفطر ، لأنه وقت الفطر فى رمضان. 

وقال أبو حنيفة ، والليث ، والشافعى ، فى القديم ، والرواية الثانية عن مالك : إن وقت وجوبها طلوع الفجر ، من يوم العيد 

وعلى هذا فالمولود قبل الفجر من يوم العيد وبعد مغيب الشمس لا تجب عليه زكاة حسب القول الأول بينما تجب عليه على القول الثاني 



 تعجيلها عن وقت الوجوب 


جمهور الفقهاء: على أنه يجوز تعجيل صدقة الفطر قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين 

قال ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما : أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بزكاة الفطر، أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس إلى الصلاة 

قال نافع وكان ابن عمر يؤديها قبل ذلك ، باليوم ، أو اليومين ، واختلفوا فيما زاد على ذلك 

واتفقت الأئمة على أن زكاة الفطر لا تسقط بعد الوجوب، بل تصير دينا فى ذمة من لزمته حتى تؤدى ولو فى آخر العمر واتفقوا على أنه لا يجوز تأخيرها عن يوم العيد وقال ابن رسلان إنه حرام بالاتفاق لأنها زكاة فوجب أن يكون فى تأخيرها إثم 

وقد تقدم فى الحديث من أداها قبل الصلاة فهى زكاة مقبولة ، ومن أداها بعد الصلاة فهى صدقة من الصدقات 



 مصرفها 


للمساكين كما ورد فى الحديث وطعمة للمساكين 


روى البيهقى والدارقطنى عن ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما قال : فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زكاة الفطر وقال 

أغنوهم فى هذا اليوم

----------


## ashrafwater

مشكوره علي هذه المواضيع الطيبه

----------

